# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box تحديثات :  Volcano 2.5.8 SPD 6531 , 6531MTK 657x Imei Repair and Android blast!!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *1. MTK 657x Repair IMEI added* _WORLD FIRST! Tested on Huawei G610 G700 G60_ 
(You can select "Mode1,MODE2,MODE3" to repair  IMEI differently, and  "MODE2, MODE3" must be operated in the conditions  of "phone opening ,  usb debug opening, and the phone has been rooted")  *2. Android Back up and Restore file*  _EXCLUSIVELY SUPPORTED BY US!!! NO OTHER BOX SUPPORT!!!_ 
* Add "Backup some important files from the phone".
* Add "Backup build file".
* Add "Restore build file".
* Add "Backup bootani file".
* Add "Restore bootani file".
* Add "Backup all data file".
* Add "Restore all data file".
* Add "Backup data_app file".
* Add "Restore data_app file".
* Add "Backup data_data file".
* Add "Restore data_data file".
* Add "Backup root file".
* Add "Restore root file".
* Add "Backup host file".
* Add "Restore host file".
* Add "Backup init file".
* Add "Restore init file"  *1. SPD 6531 READ & WRITE FLASH bug fixed ( BETA )* _WORLD FIRST! On 8MB and 16 MB_ 
This is a huge step. Let me explain. Since a few weeks some other tool  are spamming our board that we kill phones blabla... But the truth is  this CPU is very tricky and other tool were also killing the phones  using this CPU. Now the great news is Volcano can *REPAIR ALL PHONES* killed by others and also we support *first the world 8MB and 16MB Flash*. 
You can check below some test report : 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Others : 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *DOWNLOAD* 
Download Volcano 2.5.8 from our server click الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Download Volcano 2.5.8 from mediafire click الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

